# Health Insurance



## Lindz1301 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am coming over to Australia from the United States for a 1 year work and holiday visa. Since I am leaving my job here, I will no longer have health insurance. Does anyone have any good information/advice on what to get or is it really needed? Any advice on getting monthly prescriptions? Thanks!


----------



## nj8199 (Sep 19, 2010)

i have the same questions!! i am looking for the same answer. ive posted threads regarding this too!!
Im unsure if the travel insurance we have offered for a normal vacation covers only real big emergencies or does it cover everyday doctor visits, like check ups. 
if i find anything out, ill post it for you if you dont mind doing the same!
i been researching. im stressing too because my flight is july 19!! im running out of time.


----------



## Peterpans! (Jul 1, 2011)

Lindz1301 said:


> I am coming over to Australia from the United States for a 1 year work and holiday visa. Since I am leaving my job here, I will no longer have health insurance. Does anyone have any good information/advice on what to get or is it really needed? Any advice on getting monthly prescriptions? Thanks!


STA travel is worldwide and I've used them for my travels to Australia. I've actually had to use them a few times. Their insurance covers everything from adventurous activities to medical appointments to lost baggage!


----------

